# My new addition



## jrh3 (Jan 26, 2017)

bi color patternless, male 8 months, need to find him a mate ?


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 26, 2017)

so cute!


----------



## Kermit (Jan 27, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Teamonger (Jan 27, 2017)

Cresties are adorable. I really want one myself some day. Congratz on the new precious baby!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow!  Nice.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 28, 2017)

jrh3 said:


> bi color patternless, male 8 months, need to find him a mate ?


Very nice, and best of luck finding a great mate.  

I've been looking at geckos myself, but the prices ranging from $30-$1000+ depending on species and breeder/store has me waiting. A Crested is one of my favorites too, but I think the Gargoyles would be amazing, but the starting price can be quite startling on them (even the lowest priced ones I've found).


----------



## Serle (Jan 29, 2017)

The same as Mantids , before exploring the species I never realized there were so many Genus.


----------



## LAME (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, he is currently at 28 grams and 4 inches vent to snout. hoping to get some nice offspring from this guy, just trying to determine what i want to cross him with when i look for a female.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 29, 2017)

jrh3 said:


> Thanks guys, he is currently at 28 grams and 4 inches vent to snout. hoping to get some nice offspring from this guy, just trying to determine what i want to cross him with when i look for a female.


Lots of great color morphs out there, just hopefully you don't break the bank or get in trouble with anyone (wife, girlfriend, etc) finding a female for him.


----------

